# Anyone Have Arborvitaes Surrounding Backyard?



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

My back fence is lined with Green Giants. Was thinking about lining both sides with Emerald Arborvitae or something similar.

Does anyone have a setup like that and if so, can you post a pic of it? Any pros/cons? Since my yard is sloped it would be nice to have the extra privacy (neighbors right on top of us either side). Here's pics of my yard for reference.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I used to have emerald arbs lining my backyard that came with the house. I ended up ripping them all out and replacing with aluminum fencing and smaller shrubs. The privacy from the arbs was nice, however the deer devour them, so if you get deer back there, that will be a problem (they do not recover quickly if at all). Also, they are different from the green giants in that they have multiple trunks, not one main leader, and none of them are particularly strong. This means that they have a tendency of getting flattened in larger snow storms. This was the main reason I pulled mine out. We had a super heavy, wet spring snow a few years back and they were pretty much destroyed.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

I have it in my front yard because I'm a privacy freak. Lol. This is from 3/4ths of the way into the yard about a month ago:



The lawn is extra nasty there because a conifer used to live there.

From the street, my little sliver of cul-de-sac land:



From my front stoop:


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Emerald arbs are deer candy but they don't touch the green giants.

The two sides of my yard are mixed borders. But my yard is really large.

Here is one side:



I'm on vacay and don't have a pic of the other.


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME (Jul 24, 2019)

I have Green Giants in a U shape around the whole back of the property. I am on an acre lot and my area doesnt have fences so privacy is the main reason for planting them... 


As you see the area is wide open



Rented a sod remover machine and went to town... based on their mature size of 12 to 20 feet wide I figured I would space them at 12 feet apart so I have some space between the trees once they mature. Inspired from Pete from GCI I grouped 3 giants staggered and stuck an Armstrong Gold before I continued with another set of three giants.





My only wish was spending a bit more and getting some more mature trees...but then again these guys are supposed to grow fast so we'll see.

There are a total of 24 Giants and 8 Armstrong Golds in the U


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

The lack of fences in the Midwest creeps me out. I will never get used to it.


----------

